# Heljan HO trestle bridge #174



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I need some help. Has any one put one of these together. I am really having trouble understanding what I would consider very poor instructions. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lovin it said:


> I need some help. Has any one put one of these together. I am really having trouble understanding what I would consider very poor instructions. Thanks, Bill


EditXXXXXXX sometimes I wonder why I even ask.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am puttin together the same one and it is a pain,there are alot of supports that have to be glued on but it is coming slowly will end up being 2 foot long and about a foot tall


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Glad someone else is trying to put this together. On the plans what do the numbers 18, 19 and 20 mean considering the pieces are number 1 to 16? What is the order to assemble the trestle based on the numbered pieces? Thanks for helping. Bill


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

dont think i am gonna be alot of help i dont have 18 thru 20 on my instructions and as near i can figure it is constucted from the inside out in 3 sections A first then B,C,D on one side and then the otherside next trestle i get will be prebuilt


----------



## FatController (Apr 22, 2018)

Here are the instructions from Heljan. Enjoy!
View attachment 174.pdf


Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

FatController said:


> Here are the instructions from Heljan. Enjoy!
> View attachment 439153
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Good effort, but this thread has been dormant since 2013. With the exception of Big Ed, the folks having this discussion are long gone.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm still around.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

lovin it said:


> I'm still around.


Why yes you are! I must have clicked on the wrong profile. Sorry!

I guess the real question is are you still struggling with the structure kit 5 years later?

Edit -- so is Apoc444. I have no idea what caused that. Maybe I looked at your join dates instead of last activity dates. Who knows? They say the mind is the first thing to go....


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

Still in a box somewhere with all of the other stuff I haven't gotten around to doing. Some day I might work on it. Just having more fun working on other railroad projects.


----------

